# Наше творчество > Проза >  Мы пишем о нашей жизни

## Игорь Рябиков

НЕДОКУРЕННАЯ СИГАРЕТА              ИГОРЬ РЯБИКОВ

 Вечная память Вам, всем кто так хотел вернуться.......                                       


                                        ЛЕТО  ТОГО  ГОДА В ПОДМОСКОВЬЕ БЫЛО НЕВИДАННО ЖАРКИМ .ВСЮДУ БУШЕВАЛИ ПОЖАРЫ А ГЛАВНОЕ ГОРЕЛ ТОРФ ГЛУБОКО ПОД ЗЕМЛЁЙ И ЛЮДИ В ДЕРЕВНЯХ ИНОГДА СГОРАЛИ В СВОИХ ДОМАХ ТАК И НЕ ПОНЯВ, ЧТО ЖЕ СЛУЧИЛОСЬ.  ВЕДЬ В АД РАССКАЛЁННОГО ДО БЕЛА ПРОВАЛА ВЫГОРЕВШЕГО  ПОД ДЕРЕВЕНСКОЙ ПОСТРОЙКОЙ, ИНОГДА УХОДИЛ ВЕСЬ ДОМ ВМЕСТЕ С ЕГО ЖИВЫМИ ПОСТОЯЛЬЦАМИ.ВСЯ ОКРУГА БЫЛА ОКУТАНА ДЫМОМ.БОРОТЬСЯ С ЭТОЙ БЕДОЙ БЫЛО НЕМЫСЛЕННО ТЯЖЕЛО.ЛЮДИ С ТЯЖЁЛОЙ ТЕХНИКОЙ ПРОРЫВАЛИСЬ В ЭТОТ АД ЧТО БЫ СПАСТИ ХОТЯ БЫ ТО ,ЧТО СПАСТИ ЕЩЁ БЫЛО МОЖНО, НО НЕ ВСЕГДА ЭТО УДАВАЛОСЬ И НЕ ВСЕГДА  ВОЗВРАЩАЛИСЬ ТЕ КТО ШЕЛ СПАСАТЬ ДРУГИХ.

   ДО МОСКВЫ БЫЛО РУКОЙ ПОДАТЬ.ЕДКИЙ ДЫМ С ВЕТРОМ ПРИНОСИЛО В МОСКВУ.МОСКВИЧИ ЗНАЛИ ЧТО ГОРИТ ТОРФ.  ,, ПРИДЁТ ДОЖДИК И ВСЁ ПОТУШИТ,,-ГОВОРИЛИ ОНИ.ТАК БЫЛО УЖЕ НЕ РАЗ ВСЕ К ЭТОМУ ПРИВЫКЛИ. ДА И В СТРАНЕ ПОБЕДИВШЕГО СОЦИАЛИЗМА КАКОЙ ТО ТАМ ПОЖАР НИКОГО УЖЕ НЕ МОГ УДИВИТЬ.ТЕМ БОЛЕЕ ,ЧТО ТУШИТЬ ЕГО ПЫТАЛИСЬ ВОЕННЫЕ НЕ ИЗ МЕСТНЫХ ГАРНИЗОНОВ  /КАБЫ ЧЕГО НЕ ВЫШЛО/, А ПРИВЕЗЕННЫЕ  НА ,,АНТЭЯХ,, С  ДАЛЬНЕГО ВОСТОКА  ДЕСАНТНИКИ . 
                                                                     ДАЛНЕВОСТОЧНАЯ ,,ДЕСАНТУРА,, РВАЛАСЬ В БОЙ.  ОНИ ВСЕ БЫЛИ УВЕРЕНЫ, ЧТО НА НАС НАПАЛ КОВАРНЫЙ ВРАГ, И ОНИ НАС /ЗА 30 КМ ОТ МОСКВЫ??/   ПРИЛЕТЕЛИ ЗАЩИЩАТЬ.МЫ ТЕХНАРИ, ПО НОЧАМ ПРИНИМАЛИ   ,,АННУШКИ,, И НА ВОППРОСЫ НАШИХ ,,СЛУЖИВЫХ,, ОТВЕЧАЛИ, ЧТО ЭТО НЕ ВОЙНА И ЧТО ИХ ПРИВЕЗЛИ ТУШИТЬ ТО ЧЕГО ПОТУШИТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ.. ВСЕ ОБЛЕГЧЁННО ВЗДЫХАЛИ, И КАК ВСЕГДА ЗАКУРИВАЛИ. КТО ТО СПРАШИВАЛ СПИЧКИ, В ОТВЕТ МЕСТНАЯ БРАТИЯ РЖАЛА И ОТВЕЧАЛА, ЧТО ЧЕГО ЧЕГО,  А ОГНЯ У НАС ПОЛНО,  И ЧТО ТАМ  КУДА ИХ ПОПРУТ СПИЧКИ НЕ НУЖНЫ.

  НА ПОДМОСКОВНОМ АЭРОДРОМЕ  МЫ СЛУЖИЛИ ВТОРОЙ ГОД.СЛУЖБА НЕ ОЧЕНЬ ТО И ТЯЖКАЯ. ,, УШИ В МАСЛЕ НОС В ТАВОТЕ НО ЗА ТО В ВОЗДУШНОМ ФЛОТЕ,,-ПОГОВОРКА СТАРАЯ НО ПРАВЕЛЬНАЯ. МЫ ВЫЛИЗЫВАЛИ  НАШИ  АНЫ, МИГИ, ИЛЫ, ТУШКИ, КАК МОГЛИ.   ЧЕГО ТАМ СКРЫВАТЬ, ЛЮБИЛИ МЫ СВОЮ РАБОТУ ДА И ГОРДИЛИСЬ, ЧТО МОЖЕМ ВОТ ТАК ЗАПРОСТО В ЛАЙНЕРАХ КОПАТЬСЯ.
                  В  ОСОБЫЙ  ОТДЕЛ ЧАСТИ НАЧАЛИ НАС ТЕХНАРЕЙ СО,, СТАЖЕМ,, ВЫЗЫВАТЬ ПО ОДНОМУ. ВСЕ КТО ТАМ БЫЛ  О РАЗГОВОРЕ  С ОСОБИСТАМИ  МОЛЧАЛИ. ЯСНО. КРУГОМ ВРАГИ. А МЫ РОДИНУ ОТ НИХ  ,ОТ ВРАГОВ, ЗАЩИЩАЕМ. КТО С КАПЭУШКОЙ(ЭТО ХРЕНОВИНА ТАКАЯ С РУЧКОЙ, КАК ПАТИФОН, ДЛЯ ПРОВЕРКИ ПРИБОРОВ САМОЛЁТА НА ЗЕМЛЕ) А КТО С ВЕНИКОМ И ВЕДРОМ. А КТО И ТОГО БОЛЬШЕ- ОВЛАДЕЛ ЛОПАТОЙ И ШВАБРОЙ   .ВЫЗВАЛИ И МЕНЯ.ШЁЛ НАБОР ТЕХНАРЕЙ  В ЛЁТНЫЕ ЭКИПАЖИ . ЛЁТНЫЙ ЭКИПАЖ- ЭТО МЕЧТА ЛЮБОГО СРОЧНИКА. ВО ПЕРВЫХ- ПАЙОК ЛЁТНЫЙ. ВО ВТОРЫХ- СТОЛОВАЯ ЛЁТНАЯ И ПЛЮС 48 РУБЛЕЙ ЖАЛОВАНИЯ КАЖДЫЙ МЕСЯЦ. В ВЕЧНОЙ ГОЛОДУХЕ И ИЗЖОГЕ ОТ КОМБИЖИРОВ,  КТО НА ТАКОЙ РАЙ НЕ СОГЛАСИТСЯ. НАМ ВИДНО ЗА СОГЛАСИЕ СЕРЖАНТСКИЕ ЗВАНИЯ ВСЕМ ДАЛИ.ЛЫЧКИ НА ПАГОНЫ,  ЗАВИСТЛИВЫЕ ВЗГЛЯДЫ САЛАЖАТ,ФОРМА НОВАЯ, САПОГИ ЯЛОВЫЕ,ХЛЕБ БЕЛЫЙ,МАСЛО СЛИВОЧНОЕ,УВОЛЬНЕНИЕ В ГОРОД. ОДНИМ СЛОВОМ КУРОРТ А НЕ СЛУЖБА.НО КОГДА НАС ПОСЛЕ ПРОВЕРКИ ДО ДЕСЯТОГО КОЛЕНА ПОТЯНУЛИ НА ПРЫЖКИ С ПАРАШЮТОМ И МЫ НАЧАЛИ ОСВАИВАВАТЬ ,,НОВЫЙ ВИД ВООРУЖЕНИЯ,, ПИСТОЛЕТ ТИПА ТТ ВЕСОМ ОКОЛО КИЛОГРАММА, МЫ КАК ТО ВСЕ ВДРУГ ПОНЯЛИ ,ЧТО ДЕЛО НЕ ШУТОЧНОЕ, И ЧТО МЫ ВЛЯПАЛИСЬ В КАКОЕ ТО ПОРЯДОЧНОЕ ГОВНО.


                                       УЖЕ В КОТОРЫЙ РАЗ МЫ АРАБСКИМ ,,ДРУЗЬЯМ,, ПРЕПЁРЛИ НАШИ,, МИГИ,,. НОВЫЕ. С ИГОЛОЧКИ. ,,ПРИШПАНДЁРИЛИ,, ПЛОСКОСТИ  НАВЕШАЛИ ВООРУЖЕНИЕ.   -ЛЕТИ ,,АХМЕД,, ВОЮЙ-.     А ,,АХМЕДУ,, ЕГО ВОЙНА И НАШИ МИГИ  БЫЛИ НУЖНЫ, КАК РУССКОМУ ЗАЙЦУ ТРИППЕР.  .ИЗРАИЛЬТЯНЕ НА СВОИХ Ф- 16 КАК ВСЕГДА ПОДОЖДАЛИ ПОКА МЫ  НАШИ САМОЛЕТИКИ  СОБЕРЁМ,  А ПОТОМ КАК ПО РАССПИСАНИЮ ПРИЛЕТЕЛИ И ОТ НАШИХ ,, ГОРБАТЫХ,, КАК ПРАВИЛО,   НЕ ОСТАВАЛОСЬ И   ВОСПОМИНАНИЯ.
           СНАЧАЛА МЫ НА КАЖДЫЙ ШОРОХ  ПРЫГАЛИ В ОКОП .    ПОТОМ ПРИВЫКЛИ.     ЗНАЛИ УЖЕ, ЧТО КАЖДЫЙ ВТОРОЙ ЛЕТУН НА ИЗРАИЛЬСКИХ БОМБЁРАХ РУССКОГОВОРЯЩИЙ, А К ТОМУ ЖЕ ЕЩЁ И ДЕВЧЁНОК МЕЖДУ НИМИ ПОЛНО.    РАДИОСТАНЦИЯ НАША БЫЛА НАСТРОЕНА НА ИХ ВОЛНУ. ПОСЛЕ ПРИВЕТСТВИЯ ПО РАЦИИ  НА РУССКОМ:,,ПРИГОТОВТЕСЬ - СЕЙЧАС МЫ ВАС ПОИМЕЕМ ,, ОНИ С РЁВОМ ПРОНОСИЛИСЬ У НАС НАД ГОЛОВАМИ ПРЕДУПРЕЖДАЯ НАС ,   А  УЖЕ ПОТОМ ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ РЕЗАЛИ ПО НАШИХ МИГАХ СО ВСЕГО ЧТО НА БОРТУ ИМЕЛИ.    ПРАВДА БИЛИ ТОЛЬКО ПО САМОЛЕТАМ.     НАС ВИДЕЛИ НО НЕ ТРОГАЛИ.    
                                            ЗИНИТЧИКИ- АРАБЫ, ПО МОЕМУ ДАЖЕ НЕ ЗНАЛИ, ЧТО ШТУКА С КОЛЕСАМИ С ТОРЧАЩИМ ВВЕРХ СТВОЛОМ   КОТОРУЮ  ОНИ ЯКОБЫ ОБСЛУЖИВАЮТ,  И ЕСТЬ ЗИНИТКА,  И ЧТО ИЗ НЕЁ МОЖНО СТРЕЛЯТЬ ПО САМОЛЕТАМ .    СТРЕЛЯЛИ КОНЕЧНО, НО ПОСЛЕ ТОГО КАК ФАНТОМЫ УЛЕТАЛИ.    НО  КАК ТОЛЬКО ПОЯВЛЯЛИСЬ ,,ФАНЫ ,, СЛЫШАЛОСЬ ИСТЕРИЧЕСКОЕ ,,ГАЛА-ГАЛА,, И ОТ ВОЯК АРАБСКИХ  ОСТАВАЛСЯ ОДИН ПЕРДЁЖ , ВСЕ ЛОМИЛИСЬ В ОКОПЫ И ТАМ ПЕРДЕЛИ ДАЛЬШЕ.
     ВОЗЛЕ  НАШЕЙ СТОЯНКИ МЕТРАХ В 30 БЫЛИ ДВЕ ,,ЩЕЛИ,,  С КОЗЫРЬКАМИ ИЗ БЕТОНА ДРУГ ОТ ДРУГА В МЕТРАХ 10.     ВОТ ТУДА И  МЫ  НЫРЯЛИ. ПЕРДЕЛИ И МЫ  ОТ СТРАХА КОНЕЧНО,      НО НЕ ТАК ИНТЕНСИВНО КАК АРАБЫ.......

 АРКАША, ДРУГАН МОЙ, ЕВРЕЙ КСТАТИ, ПО ФАМИЛИИ СИДОРОВ БЫЛ ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ УМНЫМ И НАЧИТАНЫМ.    ОТКУДА У НЕГО БЫЛА ТАКАЯ ФАМИЛИЯ НЕ ЗНАЛ НИКТО.    НО ПОСМОТРЕВ  НА  ЛИЦО АРКАШИ  ВСЕ ПОНИМАЛИ, ЧТО ТОТ КТО ЕМУ ЭТУ ФАМИЛИЮ ДАЛ, ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО ОШИБСЯ.    АРКАША БЫЛ ЕВРЕЙ С ,,НАКЛЕЙКОЙ,,      БОЛЬШЕ ВСЕГО   В ЖИЗНИ ЕГО ИНТЕРЕСОВАЛО ДВА ВОПРОСА- ЖРАТВА И  БАБЫ.     О ТОМ И О ДРУГОМ ОН  МОГ ГОВОРИТЬ ЧАСАМИ.      ОН СВЯТО  ВЕРИЛ, ЧТО ЕВРЕЙ ЕВРЕЯ НИКОГДА БОМБОЙ НЕ ОБИДИТ И ЧТО МЫ ВСЕ ВОЗЛЕ НЕГО В БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ.     И  ЕСЛИ БЫ ЭТИ ЖИДОВСКИЕ МОРДЫ-КАК ОН ГОВОРИЛ-ЗНАЛИ ,ЧТО СДЕСЬ ПОД ИХНИМИ БОМБАМИ  ОН,  ОНИ БЫ ОТ СМЕХА ВСЕ  ПОМЕРЛИ, А ОН,АРКАША, ПОЛУЧИЛ БЫ ЗВАНИЕ  ГЕРОЯ СОВЕТСКОГО СОЮЗА,  СТАРШИНСКИЕ ПАГОНЫ,  ДЕСЯТЬ СУТОК ОТПУСКА С ВЫЕЗДОМ НА РОДИНУ,   ПЕРЕТРАХКАЛ   БЫ ВСЕ ЧТО ШЕВЕЛИТСЯ НА ЭТОЙ РОДИНЕ   И   ВОЙНА В ЭТОЙ ВСРАНОЙ    ЗАВШИВЛЕНОЙ ПУСТЫНЕ  СРАЗУ    БЫ     ЗАКОНЧИЛАСЬ.
 НО ОНИ НАС БОМБИЛИ И ОБСТРЕЛИВАЛИ РАКЕТАМИ,    ТАК ЧТО НАМ  БЫЛО НЕ ДО СМЕХА.  
                                   КАК ТО РАЗ ПРИ НАЛЁТЕ АРКАША ПРИПОДНЯЛСЯ ЧТО БЫ БРОСИТЬ СПИЧКИ    ПАЦАНАМ В ДРУГОЙ ОКОП  А  НАЗАД УПАЛ ТОЛЬКО ТРУП С СИГАРЕТОЙ ВО РТУ  НА ПОЛОВИНЕ ГОЛОВЫ.

 МЫ ЛЕТЕЛИ ДОМОЙ В МОСКВУ,   ЧТО БЫ СНОВА ЗАГРУЗИТЬ НА НАШ БОРТ  МИГИ.    НА ПОЯСАХ  У НАС БОЛТАЛИСЬ ТТ ВЫПУСКА 1943 ГОДА ИЗ КОТОРЫХ С ТОГО ЖЕ 1943 ГОДА НИКТО НИ РАЗУ НЕ ПАЛЬНУЛ.     А В ГРУЗОВОМ ОТСЕКЕ  ЛЕТЕЛ В ЦИНКЕ АРКАША.   ЭТО ПОТОМ  ГРОБЫ С ПАЦАНАМИ НАЗОВУТ  ГРУЗ 200.    А САМОЛЕТЫ В КОТОРЫХ ВОЗЯТ ЭТОТ ГРУЗ ,,ЧЕРНЫМИ ТЮЛЬПАНАМИ,,      ЭТО ПОТОМ В ЭТИХ ТЮЛЬПАНАХ БУДУТ ВОЗИТЬ СОТНИ И ТЫСЯЧИ  ТАКИХ КАК АРКАША.      А ПОКА МЫ ЛЕТЕЛИ С ВОЙНЫ ДОМОЙ, ЧТО БЫ ЧЕРЕЗ  ДВЕ НЕДЕЛИ СНОВА ПОЛЕТЕТЬ НА ВОЙНУ , О КОТОРОЙ  ДОМА МЫ МОГЛИ ТОЛЬКО МОЛЧАТЬ. 
МЫ  ПОНЯЛИ,  ЧТО МЫСЛЬ О ГОВНЕ В КОТОРОЕ    МЫ    ВЛЯПАЛИСЬ  ОПРАВДАНА.     А ЕЩЁ МЫ ПОНЯЛИ, ЧТО ЭТО  ГОВНО ПРИГОТОВЛЕНО НАШИМ ОТЕЧЕСТВОМ  НА МНОГИЕ ПОКОЛЕНИЯ ВПЕРЁД И ЧТО ЕГО,    ЭТОГО ГОВНА, В НАШЕЙ,, ВЕЛИКОЙ И НЕСОКРУШИМОЙ,, НАВАЛОМ,    НА ВСЕХ ХВАТИТ.

                                           НАД МОСКВОЙ НЕБЫЛО ДЫМА .ШЁЛ ДОЖДЬ.  УЖЕ ТРЕТЬИ СУТКИ ЛИЛО КАК ИЗ ВЕДРА.   ГОРЯЩИЙ ТОРФ ПОТУШИЛА САМА ПРИРОДА.     ДЕСАНТНИКИ ИЗ ДАЛЬНЕГО ВОСТОКА ОЧЕВИДНО УЖЕ СПАЛИ В СВОИХ ДАЛЬНЕВОСТОЧНЫХ КАЗАРМАХ  В ПРЕДВКУШЕНИИ СТАТЕЙ В ,,КРАСНОЙ ЗВЕЗДЕ,, О СВОИХ ГЕРОИЧЕСКИХ   ПОДВИГАХ    КОТОРЫЕ   НИКТО   ИЗ   НИХ   НЕ    СОВЕРШАЛ.    ПРИРОДА ИХ ОПЕРЕДИЛА.
                                          МЫ БЫЛИ ДОМА.    НА НАС С ЗАВИСТЬЮ СМОТРЕЛИ МОЛОДЫЕ САЛАЖАТА.     НА ЛЁТНЫЕ КУРТКИ , НА НОВУЮ ФОРМУ,НА ЯЛОВЫЕ САПОГИ.    А МЫ МОЛЧАЛИ, И БОЯЛИСЬ СМОТРЕТЬ ДРУГ ДРУГУ В ГЛАЗА.     И ПОЧЕМУ ТО КОМАНДИР НАШЕЙ,, АННУШКИ ,,С НАМИ ГОВОРИЛ НА ТЫ,  ОБРАЩАЯСЬ  К КАЖДОМУ ПО ИМЕНИ,   И  НИ РАЗУ НЕ МАТЮКНУЛСЯ.     А СТАРШИНА В КАЗАРМЕ БОЛЬШЕ НЕ ПОПАДАЛСЯ НАМ НА ГЛАЗА, И НЕ КЛЯНЧИЛ ФРАНЦУЗКИЕ  КАПРОНОВЫЕ ЧУЛКИ КОТОРЫЕ МЫ,     КАК НАЖИВКУ НА МЕСТНЫХ ТКАЧИХ ,ПРИВОЗИЛИ В ,,ЭННЫХ,, КОЛИЧЕСТВАХ .    А В СТОЛОВОЙ НА СТОЛЕ СТОЯЛО СТО ГРАМ ВОДКИ   В   СТАКАНЕ ПРИКРЫТЫЕ КРАЮХОЙ ХЛЕБА.    И МЫ  ПИЛИ ВОДКУ И   НЕ ПЬЯНЕЛИ.     ЧТО ТО СЛУЧИЛОСЬ С НАМИ ТОГДА.     ЭТО ТЕПЕРЬ Я ПОНИМАЮ ЧТО МЫ ШАГНУЛИ В ДРУГОЙ МИР.      В МИР БРАТСТВА ТЕХ ЖИВЫХ  КОТОРЫЕ ВИДЕЛИ КАК УМИРАЮТ ИХ ДРУЗЬЯ.     В МИР СПЛЕТЁННЫЙ ИЗ ЛЮБВИ И СМЕРТИ.     В МИР В КОТОРЫЙ ЗА НАМИ ПРИДУТ ТЫСЯЧИ И ТЫСЯЧИ,    И МНОГИЕ ИЗ НИХ, ПЕРЕД  НЕЙ, ПЕРЕД СМЕРТЬЮ  ТАК И НЕ  УСПЕЮТ ПОНЯТЬ  В КАКОЕ ГOВНО ОНИ    ВЛЯПАЛИСЬ.





ЛЕТО 2008 ГОДА. ИЮНЬ-ИЮЛЬ.       ЧЕХИЯ

----------


## Билли

*Игорь Рябиков*,
 Молоток :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
А Это про меня ......."В ЖИЗНИ ЕГО ИНТЕРЕСОВАЛО ДВА ВОПРОСА- ЖРАТВА И БАБЫ." Немцев тоже такое интересует:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Игорь Рябиков*,
 Судя по адресу проживания..У меня вопросов нет..всё прочувствовал :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## juriy

*Игорь Рябиков*,
 :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

> МЫ  ПИЛИ ВОДКУ И   НЕ ПЬЯНЕЛИ.     ЧТО ТО СЛУЧИЛОСЬ С НАМИ ТОГДА.     ЭТО ТЕПЕРЬ Я ПОНИМАЮ ЧТО МЫ ШАГНУЛИ В ДРУГОЙ МИР.      В МИР БРАТСТВА ТЕХ ЖИВЫХ  КОТОРЫЕ ВИДЕЛИ КАК УМИРАЮТ ИХ ДРУЗЬЯ.     В МИР СПЛЕТЁННЫЙ ИЗ ЛЮБВИ И СМЕРТИ.     В МИР В КОТОРЫЙ ЗА НАМИ ПРИДУТ ТЫСЯЧИ И ТЫСЯЧИ,    И МНОГИЕ ИЗ НИХ, ПЕРЕД  НЕЙ, ПЕРЕД СМЕРТЬЮ  ТАК И НЕ  УСПЕЮТ ПОНЯТЬ  В КАКОЕ ГOВНО ОНИ    ВЛЯПАЛИСЬ.


И они пришли, тысячи и тысячи,"двухсотые" и "трёхсотые" и несть им числа.Покуда пыжилась в амбициях Империя,всё происходило где-то там,у друзей наших "неразумных", да вот настал срок и "пришла беда - отворяй воротА"... 
Когда бы мог представить себе кто из шурави,что побегут,спасаясь,через речку в Афган граждане страны,лишь недавно покинувшей этот негостеприимный край,побегут налегке,подстёгивая детей и стариков,преследуемые по пятам и уничтожаемые такими же гражданами,такими же,жаждущими отмщения единоплеменниками.И ушло их не много,не мало,а только официально признанных беженцами свыше трёх сотен.Тысяч.
На переправе били их нещадно,и "окрасились воды твои,Пяндж",и померкло небо, и ликовал Зверь в сердцах человечьих...
А на городском кладбище с периодичностью в 3-4 дня экскаватор "Беларусь" прорывал новую длинную траншею,но приходили впоследствии родные и откапывали своих,дабы предать их земле по законам людским...
И я там был.И землю рыл.

----------


## мусяня

*Игорь Рябиков*,
 :Ok: 
Тему переношу в соответствующий раздел. :Ok:

----------


## Катарина 17

Что для меня школа?
Школа – это место, где учатся ребята разных возрастов. Ходить в школу – это моя обязанность. Конечно, не всегда хочется просыпаться рано утром, чтобы идти на занятия. Но это делают миллионы ребят. Все преодолевают трудности. 
В школе я становлюсь умнее, потому что получаю знания, развиваю мышление, память. Мне нравится общаться со своими одноклассниками. 
Я считаю, чтобы стать образованным человеком, получить профессию, о которой мечтаешь, надо учиться хорошо и окончить школу на пятёрки. 
Если есть такая цель, то обязательно всё получится
Это  сочинение моего сына

----------


## Pipa-Syrinam

Сказка о том, как в начале декабря мне захотелось снега... 

Однажды в воскресенье утром мне очень захотелось увидеть снег, настоящий деревенский! И погулять по зимним лесным тропинкам, поймать на руку снежинку, провалиться по колено в сугроб, вдохнуть морозный воздух. 
"Мечтать не вредно, Аня" - сказала я себе. "Какой там морозный воздух, когда уличный термометр показывает +3, а кошка грязными лапами пробежалась по свежевымытой машине... 
И все-таки я отправилась в лес. 
И лес встретил меня запорошенными тропинками, мокрыми елочками, терпкой рябиной и хрустящими шишками ольхи.Случайный пес лизнул руку и поспешил догнать хозяина. Вот она- зимняя сказка! 
А вечером...зима закончилась. Город встретил меня холодным ветром и осенним ноябрьским дождем. 
Скоро новый год :)

----------


## nfnbfyf

Учитель в моей судьбе.
Ровно тридцать три года прошло с тех пор, как я, маленькая девочка с огромным букетом цветов, оглядываясь на маму и папу, протянула ладошку своему первому учителю.... Именно тогда я доверила своё будущее человеку, в которого верила, которого боготворила...

Тем человеком была моя первая учительница Тупикова Лидия Михайловна. Часто приходят воспоминания о тех классных часах, которые она проводила для нас. Много рассказывала о себе. Мы, дети, рождённые под мирным небом, заворожённо слушали рассказы о жизни в военное время.

Многое пришлось пережить Лидии Михайловне в голодные тридцатые годы... Война «застала» её в четвёртом классе. Со слезами на глазах она рассказывала нам про тот грозный июньский день и тяжёлую осень 41-го года. В селе не было радио. Новости узнавали из газет. А вести были тревожные: оставили, сдали.... Немцы чёрной волной катились к столице нашей Родины, к Ленинграду, к Волге. Никак не забывались почерневшие, окаменевшие лица односельчан, слушающих сводки Информбюро, которые ребятишки, читали в бригадах. Мужчин в селе уже не было. Все ушли на фронт. Их заменили женщины, старики, дети. «Да, было трудно, очень трудно: голодно, холодно. Но над нами не свистели пули, не рвались бомбы», – рассказывала Лидия Михайловна. Но о том, о чём писали в газетах, она могла говорить только с дрожью в голосе. В них сообщалось о том, как издевались немцы над нашими людьми на временно оккупированной территории: расстреливали, вешали, пытали...

С широко раскрытыми глазами мы слушали Лидию Михайловну. А один случай из её жизни перевернул всю мою дальнейшую жизнь. «Однажды в класс вошла учительница русского языка и литературы и показала снимок из «Комсомольской правды». На нём мы увидели лежавшую на комьях земли девушку с верёвкой на шее», – и Лидия Михайловна рассказала нам про статью военного корреспондента Петра Лидова «Таня» о подвиге Зои Космодемьянской. Тогда я поняла всю значимость своего имени, которым меня назвали родители. Быть похожей на храбрую девушку-партизанку стало смыслом всей моей жизни. И сейчас, будучи уже взрослым человеком, я не останавливаюсь перед трудностями, которые преподносит мне жизнь. Когда очень трудно или страшно, я вспоминаю героический поступок Зои и иду вперёд, преодолевая все препятствия на своём пути. «Я училась уже в седьмом классе, когда закончилась война...», – продолжала рассказ Лидия Михайловна. И уже более радостным голосом она описывала 9-е мая. В тот день со второго урока по команде: «Тревога!» – дети выскочили во двор и построились. На крыльцо вышли все учителя школы. Военрук предоставил слово директору, но та не могла вымолвить ни слова, она плакала... И тогда сам военрук объявил, что война закончилась. «Несколько секунд стояла полная тишина, а потом мы смеялись и плакали. Смеялись потому, что не будет уже литься кровь наших людей, что страшная чума фашизма уничтожена, а плакали от того, что в редкую семью не пришли «похоронки».

Классные часы, которые проводила моя первая учительница, всегда сводились к разговору о военном и послевоенном времени. Мы сами просили её рассказать нам о том, как жили наши сверстники в то время. Любой человек не смог бы спокойно выслушать то, что довелось испытать детям послевоенной поры. У всех почти одинаковые судьбы. Вывезены по «дороге жизни» из Ленинграда. Многих не довезли, некоторые погибли под бомбёжками, под обстрелами, многие умерли от истощения по дороге. Страшные картины жизни в военное время таких же ребятишек, как мы.

Мы были потрясены услышанным.... И очень гордились Лидией Михайловной, сумевшей преодолеть все тяжести и невзгоды того времени, а особенно тем, что именно она – наш первый учитель!

Да, она оправдала доверие тех маленьких первоклассников. Она научила нас читать и писать, привила любовь к книге, к родной природе. Учила любить и уважать людей, учила правде, добру. И уже будучи выпускницей, повзрослевшей за один день, я плакала, прощаясь со школой. Я унесла в большую жизнь не только знания и уроки добра, которые дала мне первая моя учительница, но и интонацию её голоса и даже привычку поправлять волосы.

К сожалению, Лидии Михайловны больше нет, но память о ней всегда останется в моём сердце. Я счастлива, что встретился мне такой замечательный человек, Учитель с большой буквы, оказавший благотворное влияние на всю мою жизнь.

----------

Khomitchouk (04.06.2021)

----------

